
Luckin Coffee: Fraud and Fundamentally Broken Business - UrbanPiper
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LKOYMpXVo1ssbWQx8j4G3-strg6mpQ7F/view?usp=drivesdk
======
gbronner
When was this published?

